# 399 Massey problem



## Sam Romeo (Jan 30, 2020)

*I bought a 399 Massey about 20 years ago from an insurance company that had been stolen and recovered. The tractor was six years old at that time and had 2900 hours on it. About five or six years later, it was vandalized while sitting in one of my pastures.
I let it sit for maybe five years and decided to get it running again. That's when the problem popped up.
It now has water in the oil, but nothing from the vandalism could have caused this problem. Yes it always had antifreeze in it. Also we changed the oil when we got it running again and the oil / water problem was still there.
I don't think the head gasket got blown from sitting. Has anyone had a similar problem? This engine (six cylinder Perkins) has a plate covering what appears to be an area for an oil inner cooler. 
Has anyone ever had a problem with oil and water getting together in this area or had a similar problem with a Massey engine before?
Thanks
Sam*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Sam, Seems the tractor is getting on, and has been sitting for a while. Have you tested the anti-freeze to see what temperature it is good for? Had it ever overheated while you were operating at... since you've owned it?


----------



## Torqwrench (Aug 26, 2019)

Probably condensation from sitting for so long.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Easiest thing to do is, drain the oil.. & using a rad pressure tester, pump up the rad & see if it starts dripping from the oil pan hole.. SIMPLE


----------

